# Prototype laggt



## Alcasim (9. August 2009)

Hiho,


hab mir heute Prototype gekauft und direkt installiert, nach einigen Minuten zocken, bzw nach der Anfangssequenz musste ich feststellen das es extrem laggte wenn ich mich umschaute oder irgendwas passierte.

Warum weiss ich nicht. Eigentlich sollte es mit meiner momentanigen Hardware flüssig laufen, andere Spiele wie Grid oder CoD5 tuns auch. 

Meine Hardware:

Grafikkarte: NVidia GTX285
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB Ram
Prozessor: i7 CPU 920 @2.67GHz  2.79 GHz (bissl übertaktet)

Läuft auf nem Bildschirm mit 'ner Auflösung von 1920x1080 und auf einem Sekundären 19' Zoll Bildschirm der aber einfach nur nebenbei läuft.
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit SP2


Hatte vielleicht wer das gleiche Problem? :x


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Alcasim (9. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Treiber aktuell?



Jap, hab den PC erst seit einem Monat, hab da alles direkt geupdatet


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2009)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem offiziellen Forum :

"Go to your device manager and check if there are a lot of HID devices showing. Disable the ones you don't need, leaving only the essentials like keyboard and mouse. Then try running the game again."

Hat bei mir geholfen, von 20 FPS auf 60. Nervige Methode, aber es klappt.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. August 2009)

zerhau ich damit auch nix? nicht, dass mit "Human interface device" u.A. auch der Knopf zum Systemstart oder so gemeint ist .. ist ja im gröbsten Sinne ein "Eingabegerät" :-P


----------



## Alcasim (9. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus dem offiziellen Forum :
> 
> "Go to your device manager and check if there are a lot of HID devices showing. Disable the ones you don't need, leaving only the essentials like keyboard and mouse. Then try running the game again."
> 
> Hat bei mir geholfen, von 20 FPS auf 60. Nervige Methode, aber es klappt.




Mhm. Danke, hilft tatsächlich ein bisschen. Kann das Spiel nun immerhin zocken, obwohl manchmal immer noch laggs auftreten :x 
Ist aber keine dauerhafte Lösung finde ich.. zumal es mir einige wichtige Sachen deaktiviert (zB. die Zusatzfunktionen von Maus und Tastatur (Lautstärkeregelung, G-Tasten, Mausempfindlichkeitstasten usw)).


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2009)

Japp, so wars bei mir auch. Tastatur und Headsetlautstärkeregelungen gingen zwar nicht mehr, aber da ich mit Gamepad spiele ist das nicht schlimm.

@Zoid, nein. Beim neu hochfahren werden die ganzen Geräte dann automatisch wieder installiert.
Ich hoffe aber immernoch auf einen Patch dafür, kann ja keine Endlösung sein...
Und den Einschaltknopf kann man damit nicht killen, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. August 2009)

hi ^^

habe seit heute auch das Game läuft super und es ist hammer habe nur ein problem und zwar betrifft es den Sound Ingame ist sehr leise obwohl es voll auf gedreht ist im Game und in Win , lautsprecher sind auch voll am an schlag habe ne 2.1 sound system von q-tec ( zwar alt )^^

Headset noch nicht getestet

vielleicht habt ihr ein rat


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> zerhau ich damit auch nix? nicht, dass mit "Human interface device" u.A. auch der Knopf zum Systemstart oder so gemeint ist .. ist ja im gröbsten Sinne ein "Eingabegerät" :-P



nicht wirklich, nein. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass man den Power-Button deaktiviert wird. Das drücken bewirkt nämlich eine mechanische Reaktion. Mit Software hat es nichts am Hut, ob sich der PC beim drücken rührt oder nicht. 

(Du kannst ja schließlich auch einen PC ohne Festplatte anschalten. Würde deine Theorie stimmen, wüsste der PC beim drücken ja garnicht, was zu tun ist. Darüber musst du dir keine Gedanken machen)


----------



## Alcasim (12. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> hi ^^
> 
> habe seit heute auch das Game läuft super und es ist hammer habe nur ein problem und zwar betrifft es den Sound Ingame ist sehr leise obwohl es voll auf gedreht ist im Game und in Win , lautsprecher sind auch voll am an schlag habe ne 2.1 sound system von q-tec ( zwar alt )^^
> 
> ...




Das is bei mir auch so.. Applikation starten, minimieren, bei Vista oder Windows 7 in der Soundleiste den Sound von Prototype ganz laut machen und weiterzocken. Bei nem Kumpel dasselbe Problem


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

Dass es ein Soundproblem gibt ist bekannnt, hat sich bei mir zwar anders geäussert als bei euch (gar kein Ton) aber vielleicht hilfts euch ja auch:



> 1.  Go to your sound card&#8217;s control panel.
> 2. Locate the option that allows you change the default audio format for the card.
> 3. Set the default format to 24-bits, 48000Hz or less (if it doesn't work with 48000Hz, try 24 bits, 44100Hz)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2009)

Prototype eine höhere Prioritisierung im Taskmanager geben reicht nicht?^^

Auf meiner Kiste spiel ich ohne Probleme, aber mal ehrlich: es ist langweilig^^


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

Die ersten paar Stunden macht es unglaublich Spaß, aber irgendwann wirds dann doch langweilig : /


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. August 2009)

ich habe hatte auch große Probleme gehabt am anfang wo man den heli mit dem auto bewerfen muss um weiter zu kommen - habe es einfach nicht gepleit was man machen muss nach ca. 30 min bis 55 min habe ich es endlich rausgefunden was man machen muss - es ist halt gta lastig , finde das game macht fun , man kann mal richtig die wut raus lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

